# My Samsung P2370 won't display.



## aiurprotoss (Aug 30, 2010)

well recently my Samsung P2370 wouldn't display anything. It would boot up be a black screen and then in the top left corner it would switch from analog to digital mode, and then go into standby mode. I hooked up my HDtv to my 9800gtx+ and it worked however it would overscan the image and i would have to set my HDtv into 1440x900 resolution for it to work properly. So i am having a problem with 2 displays. One Samsung P2370 and a Sceptre HDtv. I have tried installing new drivers, doing a clean install, i even upgraded my hard drive and did all clean installs. Nothing i still have problems with my Samsung P2370. I even ordered a New DVI cable from newegg and it didn't work. I hooked my Samsung p2370 up to my uncles computer via a dvi to vga cable, and it worked. I even hooked my Samsung up to my xbox via a dvi to hdmi cable and it worked. So it works on those devices but not on my PC. 

Please help me, is it something wrong with my video card or are my two DVI cables defective?


----------



## aiurprotoss (Aug 30, 2010)

anybody??


----------



## JimE (Apr 16, 2009)

Can you see the boot information and enter the BIOS? If so, and it simply doesn't work after Windows boots, then you have a driver issue. Boot into Safe Mode, switch to a generic Windows driver, and reboot. It should then boot normally, after which you can uninstall the nVidia drivers/software using Add and Remove programs, reboot, and then install the latest nVidia drivers.

As for the TV issue, the nVidia drivers have an option to adjust the screen size on a TV.


----------



## aiurprotoss (Aug 30, 2010)

Dogg said:


> Can you see the boot information and enter the BIOS? If so, and it simply doesn't work after Windows boots, then you have a driver issue. Boot into Safe Mode, switch to a generic Windows driver, and reboot. It should then boot normally, after which you can uninstall the nVidia drivers/software using Add and Remove programs, reboot, and then install the latest nVidia drivers.
> 
> As for the TV issue, the nVidia drivers have an option to adjust the screen size on a TV.


When I try and use my Samsung P2370 i dont eve see the boot menu, he monitor powers on but the picture is black, and in the top left corner it switches from analog to digital, and then enters into powersave mode. As for the tv i will have to try that and see how that works. My video card is a 9800gtx+ if that helps any.


----------



## JimE (Apr 16, 2009)

When you tested the monitor on the other computer, did you use the same cables? It sounds like faulty or incorrect cables. Are you connecting the TV to the same port that isn't working for monitor?


----------



## aiurprotoss (Aug 30, 2010)

Dogg said:


> When you tested the monitor on the other computer, did you use the same cables? It sounds like faulty or incorrect cables. Are you connecting the TV to the same port that isn't working for monitor?


When I tested my Samsung Monitor on the other computer i tested it with the DVI to VGA cable since my uncles computer only had an analog input. The monitor worked fine. I even tested my Samsung monitor with my xbox 360 with a HDMI to DVI cable i had, and that works fine. However its only when I use my DVI cable I run into the monitor going into standby mode. Now I figured ok well maybe the cable is bad, so I went and purchased a new DVI cable and I still had the same problems. However when I plug my Sceptre HDtv into my PC via the HMDI to DVI calbe it works partially. Anything higher than 1440x900 overscans the image, and for some reason My pc wont let me resize the image. So the HDtv works to a certain extent, but for the samsung monitor im not sure. Either there is something wrong with the DVI connection on the video card or maybe Newegg sent me a bad dvi cable as well. If you have any advice please share.


----------



## JimE (Apr 16, 2009)

The monitor cycling through the inputs (analog/digital/sleep), would seem to indicate that it is not getting a signal. You simply need to determine what is at faulty by elimination. Test both video card outputs (at least I assume that card has at least two outputs). The next step would then be to test another monitor on your PC just to verify.


----------



## aiurprotoss (Aug 30, 2010)

Dogg said:


> The monitor cycling through the inputs (analog/digital/sleep), would seem to indicate that it is not getting a signal. You simply need to determine what is at faulty by elimination. Test both video card outputs (at least I assume that card has at least two outputs). The next step would then be to test another monitor on your PC just to verify.


ok thank you very much.


----------

